# 2003 monte factory amp plus aftermarket amp



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

I have a 2003 monte daily that I'm trying to install an aftermarket amp and sub into. I hooked up stereo but now there is no sound unless I connect the remote amp wire from aftermarket stereo to stock stereo harness. The factory amp is in the trunk, it controls all the speakers. I have an aftermarket amp and sub I want to connect to my new deck. Question is, Can I just connect the remote amp wire from the aftermarket amp to the wire from the aftermarket stereo that is also controlling the factory amp already? So Ill have one wire from stereo turning on the factory amp and aftermarket amp as well.


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

forgot to mention that new amp is a mono amp to control one subwoofer.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

first off u need a pac module usually called gm chime interface,if you install an aftermarket headunit in any of these gm cars from 00 -03 with or without onstar and you will need the module or youll be having major electrical issues becasue of it.reason is the headunit is linked to the door chime,ecu and ign/acc warning tones and all terminals that send signals to ecu or onstar...

some people dont buy the gm module to be cheap and ive seen installs where people have mounted double din units up front and keep the stock gm radio inside the trunk hidden..lol

i have a used on for sale original pac gm module for 60. if you need it..lmk


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

forgot to answer your question ...yes you can connect the remote wire to both,if you plan on running more amps later on down the line i would suggest running a relay on your remote wire,for what your doing now you will be safe..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> first off u need a pac module usually called gm chime interface,if you install an aftermarket headunit in any of these gm cars from 00 -03 with or without onstar and you will need the module or youll be having major electrical issues becasue of it.reason is the headunit is linked to the door chime,ecu and ign/acc warning tones and all terminals that send signals to ecu or onstar...some people dont buy the gm module to be cheap and ive seen installs where people have mounted double din units up front and keep the stock gm radio inside the trunk hidden..loli have a used on for sale original pac gm module for 60. if you need it..lmk


 would this then apply to a 00 gmc jimmy also.. i have the diamond edition with bose system, and will be installing a deck soon..


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> would this then apply to a 00 gmc jimmy also.. i have the diamond edition with bose system, and will be installing a deck soon..


you would need a module from pac or metra


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

^^^^ ok .. thanks bro.


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

ok connecting the two remote wires to the one from the deck worked. However, The radio harness does not provide a switched power source. Its says to Run a wire to the fusebox or ignition switch harness for switched power. Where on the fusebox do I connect the new red wire running from the HU?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

heavensdevil said:


> ok connecting the two remote wires to the one from the deck worked. However, The radio harness does not provide a switched power source. Its says to Run a wire to the fusebox or ignition switch harness for switched power. Where on the fusebox do I connect the new red wire running from the HU?


that is another reason why you need the gm module it provides the acc power wire that your missing


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

tuck factory radio behind dash like the hondas and do a rewire..


----------



## jjaassoonnguy (Mar 20, 2011)

You can splice into something else that has 12v at the same time the radio is on or get a male adaptor and shove it into the fuse box 
That's if you don't get that gm module or run a another wire from battery to the amp and have a switch in between because if the amps are always on it will drain your battery


----------

